# My New Standard of Photoshoots



## Braineack (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey, an SX-70! They did something right! But they didn't use the picture that popped out of the camera...

Not sure what any of it had to do with the song, but definitely add props to your photoshoots!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2019)

Cool
Video!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice video.............


----------

